# How do I know if my femal cockatiel has and egg in her?



## kujisha (Mar 18, 2010)

How do I know if my femal cockatiel has and egg in her?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

You may be able to see a bulge near her vent. I've never been able to see this on Shodu when she was producing a clutch, so some birds might not "show" as much as others.


----------



## Ida-Emilia (Mar 21, 2010)

Hens that carry en egg often seem to move more carefully and as said in the previous post, they often show a bulge. The bulge can be seen either on the side of the rump or near to the vent. Here's a picture where you can clearly see it near to the rump:

http://neitokakadut.com/deakuvat/almalexiaraskaana3.jpg

Picture was taken a couple hours before the hen went to the nest box to lay it.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is a photo of Bea's tiel Cookie with an egg butt  http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=2498&page=7 You can see the egg bump above her vent


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

That is quite interesting to see, at least I will have an idea what to look out for when my Tira gets to that stage, what with DNA testing confirming she is a she.

Jenny


----------

